# Chaos Havocs, what weapons and marks are best to take with them



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm looking at a unit or two of Chaos Havocs for a possible tournament army, and I'm wondering which weapons and marks are best to take with them?


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Rhino, 4 meltaguns, chaos undivided. Tankhunting squad.


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

i'd go 2 melta, 2 plasma and have two squads (both in rhinos)
but that's me i like the chaos marines for renegade chapters, not cult chapters


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Or if you want a static anti horde, light tank, Weak MC gun line take one or two squads with 3 auto cannons, 1 missile launcher. No marks needed although putting em up front in a big squad with Mark of khorn would lure in foolish enemies that think they can tie them down. However as state havoc's are better used as a excuse for yet even more special weapons especially with MK.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

*Havocs*

It depends on what you want them to do. What is the rest of your army geared towards? 

There have been several suggestions towards melta gun toting havoc squads in rhinos, and I can see the logic in it. It's certainly the cheapest way to get a lot of melta guns in a squad. BUT I would argue that if you're looking to do that you should take another look at Chosen. 

True, Chosen cost a little bit more per model but they can infiltrate and come in off any board edge, even in a rhino. This is HUGE, especially with Melta Guns. The Bar-B-Q chosen squad is definitely a favorite of mine [2 flamers and 3 meltas] or if you're paranoid [2 flamers, 2 meltas and a power fist].

For long range tank hunting havocs I'm torn between 2 Las 2 Missile or all Missile. The appeal of all missile to me is, I have something to do after the tank is dead. You'll now have 4 small templates to throw around on enemy squads. In addition Las Cannons are pricey. But.. with the new 5th edition rules and the near indestructible-ness of a Land Raider (let alone a Possessed Land Raider) I'd probably shy towards [2 Las, 2 Missile]. 

If you're looking for anti-troop; Heavy Bolter, Heavy Bolter, Heavy Bolter, Heavy Bolter. To quote Big Boss Gorbad Da' Impaila' *"Every 'fing counts in large amounts!"* I prefer the Heavy Bolter to the Autocannon simply because I get 4 more shots out of the squad. Just me. 

I'd also suggest fielding squads of 10. Mostly for ablative wounds. In 5th edition you have to dictate who is taking the wounds. If you have enough bodies you can delay forcing your Heavy Bolter guys or Missile guys from having to take wounds. Not to mention that Chaos Marines are not fearless.. so.. an Icon of Chaos Glory might be a good idea. 

My 2 cents. 
For what it's worth.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

If you are battling horde armies, give them 4 heavy bolters, a champ with a combi flamer. the bolters will rip the horde to shreds, average of about 8 wounds, and the combi-flamer will fend off a unit that does get close, remember though, havocs can still fight cc, with BP and CCW
The 4 missiles works effectively also
Against armoured enemies, like SMs, 4 lascannons and MoN are useful but expensive
I would advise you to take 2 five man squads rather than 1 10 man squad, because you can get more heavy weapons


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

havoks in a rhino with havok launcher, 3 melta guns , one flamer , mark of khorne. 
not a lot you cant kill with this setup.

combine with a squad of heavy havoks either armed with 4 heavy bolters or a mix of laz cannon and missiles.

not saying its right , but i plan to do it so fingers crossed!


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

My bro runs them with 4 plasma guns in a rhino. Run them up to something, unload, and unless it is named "Avatar of Khaine" it usually dies. It's great against light armor formations too, but is mainly a MEQ/MC killer.


----------



## lucius666 (Aug 16, 2008)

try the barbie q sqd buddy its nasty 2 flamers 3 meltas and a rhino XD


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I would not take Havoks personally but I would probably take Lascannons and ML's and just sit them far back and drop shots and incoming threats.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Well thats my 2 cent's:

-ALWAYS use 10 mans squads. The more marines you have, the longer the big guns will stay

-ALWAYS have a rhino. Nothing is more frustrating than a 300 point(or more) squad with no target

-ALWAYS take 4x the same weapin...or 2x + 2x weapons that deal well together (lazcanons/missile launchers, meltas/plasmas...) If you take 1x each weapon, your squad will be good at all things, but will not kick ass. 

-For a Tank Hunting squad, take 4x lascanons( i do, its awsome to see a venerable dreadnought die in first turn), 4x missile launchers or 2x lazcanons + 2x missile launchers
-For an anti-MEQ/MC, take 4x Plasma guns, drive the squad within 12" of the ennemy and open fire. A chapion with PF can be usefull
-For anti-horde, take 4x Heavy Bolters
-For anti light "MC" (tyranid warriors, wraithguards...) or anti light vehicule, take 4x autocanons

But you might also consider the option of taking Chosens. Mine have 5x meltaguns , 2 meltabombs and a champion with plasma gun. They infiltrate as close as possible to a Land Raider or another coslty vehicule, destroy it, and the can still destroy it's passengers. The BBQ squad with 3+ flammers and MoK is good too.


----------

